

Account issue - zBOLO

Help me plz my account is not registering
======
gus_massa
From the guidelines:

> _Please don 't post on HN to ask or tell us something (e.g. to ask us
> questions about Y Combinator, or to ask or complain about moderation). If
> you want to say something to us, please send it to hn@ycombinator.com._

